# Best WMA quota hunts



## ngbballhunter (Aug 26, 2009)

the deadline for the wma registration is coming up on sept 1st and I have never hunted one of the quota hunts before and dont know which ones to apply for. What are usually the best wma's to hunt more torwards middle to northern georgia? thanks


----------



## ButcherTony (Aug 26, 2009)

bf grant 1st hunt


----------



## spotchasser (Aug 26, 2009)

Rum Creek is a good one


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 27, 2009)

The best ones you will need priorities to get. 
BF Grant
Flint River
Griffin Ridge
Ossabaw


----------



## Swamp Man (Aug 27, 2009)

Di-Lane  WMA in Burke county is a very good quota hunt, they have moved the hunts up a few weeks before the rut goes in up there, though.  Middle of November is when the bucks are in full rut there.
  I killed a nine point that weighed 182 pounds, guts in, in 1995.  They aged him at 3 1/2 years.  Wonder what he would have been a year later!  Man!


----------



## CharrDad (Aug 28, 2009)

I know there's lots of opinions out there about which WMA has the biggest bucks, but does anybody have an opinion on which of the quota hunts would offer the best opportunity to put meat in the freezer.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 28, 2009)

CharrDad said:


> I know there's lots of opinions out there about which WMA has the biggest bucks, but does anybody have an opinion on which of the quota hunts would offer the best opportunity to put meat in the freezer.



Ossabaw gets close to 100% success I believe.


----------



## CharrDad (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks Paymaster. Unfortunately, I don't have enough rejection points for that one. I think it takes three!


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 28, 2009)

CharrDad said:


> Thanks Paymaster. Unfortunately, I don't have enough rejection points for that one. I think it takes three!



Yep it is very popular. 
Seems like Berry College used to be a high success hunt as well. I don't remember for sure.


----------



## Alexander (Aug 28, 2009)

Yeah Berry College is great. A friend of mine and his dad usually get drawn each year and on each trip they always come back with atleast two deer. Last year they got drawn for both hunts and between the two of them they ended up killing like one buck and four does.


----------



## Steve78 (Aug 29, 2009)

butchertony said:


> bf grant 1st hunt



x2!


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Aug 30, 2009)

Paymaster said:


> The best ones you will need priorities to get.
> BF Grant
> Flint River
> Griffin Ridge
> Ossabaw


BF,and flint for big bucks,No big bucks down here at griffin,and even smaller at ossabaw,they are also not near him.


----------



## mountain cat (Sep 18, 2009)

I got choose for flint river hunt in mid nov, anyone point me in the right direction?


----------

